# 5/29 End Theory @ The Central (Gemini Bash in Seattle!)



## Shannon (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Vince (Apr 10, 2006)

What a way to celebrate my 28th birthday. You should fly me out for the show


----------



## Shannon (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh, I should fly YOU, eh?


----------



## Vince (Apr 10, 2006)

hells yeah


----------



## Shannon (May 17, 2006)

biggity bump!


----------



## David (May 17, 2006)

age limit? ID? anything specific on there?


----------



## Shawn (May 17, 2006)

Cool flyer too. 

I'd love for you guys to somehow make it out to Maine or better yet, the Boston area. I'd go in a heartbeat.


----------



## Shannon (May 17, 2006)

David said:


> age limit? ID? anything specific on there?


21+ 
You can stand on the sidewalk and still see & hear the show though. 



shawn said:


> Cool flyer too.


Thanks! I make almost all of the promo material for ET. Well, I try anyway.


----------



## cadenhead (May 17, 2006)

Damn non weekend shows. 

Wide Eye Panic Kicks ass too.


----------



## sepsis311 (May 22, 2006)

Shannon get your asses over here to Jersey and lets do a show already!


----------



## noodles (May 22, 2006)

sepsis311 said:


> Shannon get your asses over here to Jersey and lets do a show already!



That's a looooooong way to travel, unless the gig is paying enough to really make it worth the trip for a local band.


----------



## eaeolian (May 22, 2006)

noodles said:


> That's a looooooong way to travel, unless the gig is paying enough to really make it worth the trip for a local band.



Or, of course, unless you're certainly EPM bands who want us to drive them there.


----------



## noodles (May 22, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Or, of course, unless you're certainly EPM bands who want us to drive them there.



My only experience in dealing with EPM bands has been in the less than a year that I've been in Division. This experience leads me to believe that they're all egotistical, delusional assholes.


----------



## eaeolian (May 22, 2006)

noodles said:


> My only experience in dealing with EPM bands has been in the less than a year that I've been in Division. This experience leads me to believe that they're all egotistical, delusional assholes.



Eh, in this case, I just think they were, um, "underinformed" about the distance involved. Paris to Moscow = 1550 miles, DC to Seattle = 2,769 miles. It's a big country.


----------



## noodles (May 22, 2006)

Honestly, that was just one more thing on the list. I'm not big on the genre, but every band from that genre we play with gives me another reason to go on hating the genre.

But hey, their fans love us, so that's enough for me to put up with the bullshit.


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2006)

What the hell is an EPM band?


----------



## noodles (May 22, 2006)

European Pussy Music


----------



## Shannon (May 29, 2006)

Bizzoink! Today is a day that will live in infamy! Come on out to the show! I mean seriously...THERE'S BOOBIES ON THE FLYER! That means we're good.


----------



## Steve (May 29, 2006)

noodles said:


> European Pussy Music



I  European Pussy Music - but you already new that....


----------



## Shannon (May 29, 2006)

Woohoo! Gearing up for the show by cranking Entombed's "Wolverine Blues!"


----------



## zimbloth (May 29, 2006)

What bands are "EPM"?


----------



## Steve (May 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> What bands are "EPM"?



EPM - European Power Metal
Bands like:
Helloween
Blind Guardian
Rhapsody

Influenced by bands like Iron Maiden

Usually sing about Medieval Times, Dragons, Religion, Fantasy.

I  EPM.


----------



## Scott (May 30, 2006)

Blind Guardian>*


----------



## Steve (May 30, 2006)

noodles said:


> My only experience in dealing with EPM bands has been in the less than a year that I've been in Division. This experience leads me to believe that they're all egotistical, delusional assholes.



Hey Noods...
Do you think that their attitude comes from the fact that, IN EUROPE, these bands are bigger than life. As America's fickle taste in music changed from Metal to Grunge to Nu-Metal (etc.) The European Metal fanbase never wavered. So bands that play EPM are still flying high and are treated like true Rock Stars. That doesn't excuse how they treat American bands that open for them during US tours, but some of these guys are the Aerosmiths of Europe and egotistically act like they are...

Just my thoughts.


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

Gamma Ray > *


----------



## Steve (May 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Gamma Ray > *


----------



## noodles (May 30, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> Do you think that their attitude comes from the fact that, IN EUROPE, these bands are bigger than life. As America's fickle taste in music changed from Metal to Grunge to Nu-Metal (etc.) The European Metal fanbase never wavered. So bands that play EPM are still flying high and are treated like true Rock Stars. That doesn't excuse how they treat American bands that open for them during US tours, but some of these guys are the Aerosmiths of Europe and egotistically act like they are...



Quite possible. However, Kai Hanson was absolutely one of the nicest and most gracious people I've ever met. Exactly what a musician should be: appreciative of the people that got him there and keep him there.

If these bands have attitude about not getting bigger shows, they can always stay home. Sure, America is fickle, but most of these guys are just repaving the same road.


----------



## Steve (May 30, 2006)

If anyone has the right to walk around like a prima donna it's Kai, so it's good to hear that he's a cool guy.


----------



## noodles (May 30, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> If anyone has the right to walk around like a prima donna it's Kai, so it's good to hear that he's a cool guy.



More than cool. He got out of the bus before soundcheck, and spent time in the parking lot signing CDs and posing for pictures. I don't think he stopped smiling the entire night.


----------

